# Where is a good place to start hunting coyote in NE nodak



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm from NE minnesota, and the coyotes we shoot here are typically at close range in heavier cover. I'd like to hunt nodak this year.....where would be a good place to start.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

When are you planning on coming over here to hunt?


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm planning a trip in october, and also in early december. However, my plans are flexible so is there a time you'd suggest that might be better? If you can offer any insight, I'd appreciate it. :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

October should be a good trip because they haven't been pushed around a whole lot. I usually have decent success with the young of the year on their own for the first time in October. I would push the early December trip to late december or January. They have all been pushed around from deer hunting and there is lots of gut piles laying around. That seems to always be a real slow time for me on this side of the state. If your planning on going to the badlands then early decemember should be a good time. Hope this helps


----------



## jakester (Apr 13, 2004)

That helps a lot.........thanks again.


----------

